# ATTENTION NEW ENGLAND RIDERS!



## Intense One (Jul 5, 2017)

Come join our posse for the upcoming Annual Plum Island Classic Vintage/Antique/Modern bike ride. Approximately 18 mile round trip along the coast on paved/gravel road.
Breakfast at 9am...ride at 11am.....food and brews at 3ish.  Live music afterwards til 7 pm
Plum Island (Newbury, Massachusetts) July 23rd 2017 Sunday


----------



## catfish (Jul 5, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## Intense One (Jul 6, 2017)

catfish said:


> Cool!



Come on up to the Northshore for a visit, catfish.  You're welcomed to join in on our posse!


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2017)

Intense One said:


> Come on up to the Northshore for a visit, catfish.  You're welcomed to join in on our posse!




Thanks.


----------



## Intense One (Jul 19, 2017)

Intense One said:


> View attachment 491223 Come join our posse for the upcoming Annual Plum Island Classic Vintage/Antique/Modern bike ride. Approximately 18 mile round trip along the coast on paved/gravel road.
> Breakfast at 9am...ride at 11am.....food and brews at 3ish.  Live music afterwards til 7 pm
> Plum Island (Newbury, Massachusetts) July 23rd 2017 Sunday



UPDATE ON BREAKFAST:
Because of the number of pre ride breakfast participants, it would be harder to get a table in a timely manner, SO.....
Plum Island resident/relatives Kevin and Cynthia have volunteered to make us a home cooked breakfast of eggs, bacon, toast, bagels, fruit, juice, coffee etc then join us for the 11 am ride.  Yum!   Free meal, great company, fun ride.
There is a $2.00 entry fee to the reservation at the gate!


----------

